# Modern Sikh Soldiers Of The Globe: New Enemies, Battlefields And Weapons



## hps62 (Dec 8, 2005)

Dear brothers

 Sat Sri Akal.

 You are where because of your great forefathers who were great warriors and fought along side the smartest and unparalled warriors of our era “ the Caucasians of Europe ” .

 Today the battle fields , enemy and friends have changed and new meanings can be given to some of the old words eg :--

*Old word with new meaning :- Enemy / Battle ground / Weapons to be deployed :-*


 1. Enemy :- *HIV *, Battle ground :- laboratory , Weapons to be deployed :- Genomics , protenomics + natural and artificial intelligence 

 2. Enemy :- *Cancer,* Battle ground :- laboratory, Weapons to be deployed :- Genomics , protenomics + natural and artificial intelligence

 3. Enemy :- *Energy crisis,* Battle ground :- Physics lab, Weapons to be deployed :- String theory , space explorations , fusion reactor development and machine development .

 4. Enemy :- *Global warming,* Battle ground :- Physics lab , Weapons to be deployed :- String theory , space explorations and machine development.

 Let us chip in the new battle with all our friends and earn a place for glory for all our next generation to stand tall .

 Wahe guru ji the khalsa and wahe gur ji the fateh

 *Dr H P Singh*


----------



## Arvind (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Modern SIKH soldier of  the globe :- New " Enemies" ," battle fields " & new Weapons*

Wah ji... I like the perspective you presented.

Thanks


----------



## hps62 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Modern SIKH soldier of  the globe :- New " Enemies" ," battle fields " & new Weapons*

dear Arvind ji.

Sat Sri Akal.

Thanks  for  your  Email.

I  am  surprised  to note  that the  thread is no  more in readers view.

I  wish  more  SPN sewadar  had  read  it  and  further initaited an debate.

with regards 

DR HP SINGH


----------



## Arvind (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Modern SIKH soldier of  the globe :- New " Enemies" ," battle fields " & new Weapons*

Dr Sahib,

I am sure, people with mission in their lives, are already working towards these and other goals of theirs. Probably they dont have enough time to put their thoughts on SPN forums, but yes, those thoughts I would love to read and see. 

We are delighted to realize that today we have 1985 registered members, quite a big percentage of whom visit SPN regularly in a mute mode. 

Waheguru


----------



## devinesanative (Dec 12, 2005)

From among the four enemies , HIV , CANCER , Energy Crisis , and Global Warming , the enemy number HIV is spreading at the speed of light.

As you have mentioned that the battle ground is Laboratory , but let me mention few more battle grounds which should also be taken into consideration.

The other battle fields are 

1 Mind 
2 The laboratory where people visit regulary for instant gratification.
3 The environment where an individual lives.
4 The Social Laboratory
5 Understanding Freedom as Freedom without Responsibility.


----------



## Arvind (Dec 13, 2005)

devinesanative said:
			
		

> The other battle fields are
> 
> 1 Mind
> 2 The laboratory where people visit regulary for instant gratification.
> ...


Nice to see the list... Please elaborate on your points ji

Thanks.


----------



## Prabhjyotsaini (Dec 20, 2005)

devinesanative said:
			
		

> From among the four enemies , HIV , CANCER , Energy Crisis , and Global Warming , the enemy number HIV is spreading at the speed of light.
> 
> As you have mentioned that the battle ground is Laboratory , but let me mention few more battle grounds which should also be taken into consideration.
> 
> ...


 
Nice list but don't you think these are required to be elaborated so that everybody could understand. Especially myself since I am working on a project to educate people through all possible medias.


----------



## plasma sarbloh shaster (Jan 29, 2007)

wjjk wjkf

let us not forget that in this modern era, india has done things which defy the hindu religion. not all hindus are culprits of such crimes.  but a new era of hindu ego and pride has allowed hindus in india to see it fit to support iraq in the 90's. supplying them with weapons.   to attacking another religions places of worship - akal takth in 1984 consequently resulting in a vote in support for the creation of khalistan in 1986 - 2 years after the attacks.  with revelance to this post let us not forget that arms dealers in the mid - east are responsible for creating wars between nations. the arms they sell make money for westen countries such as usa  uk and france and eastern countries such as china and india.  arms dealers make millions and create wars.  all people all over this planet have accepted that crime such as selling of guns, hard a class drugs and of intelligence is what makes the world turn around.

little does the world know that the hukam of guru gobhind singh has been for sikhs to own the best weapons, create the most modern weapons and teach the rest of the world to use weapons responsibly.  the code n conduct of sikh on weapons is very significant in solving all conflicts across this planet.

it is only the sikh religion that bows their heads to the Sri guru granth shiab and to weapons out of respect.  with out sikhs this planet will never have any peace.  

to add to little note it must be pointed out that all sikhs aspire to be saint soldiers, and embody the ethics of the miri and piri.  fake cults such as the nirankaris, namdharis and rss  have been allowed to flourish because of political power that has funded them in order to make the khalsa panth dissapear.  these gorups endulge in spreading self manipulated versions of what fake godmen see as sikhism and usually are involved in crimes against humanity such as murder of innocent and show a fundamental understanding for human beings.  they attract people to join by promoting their versions of what is being a saint.  

if sikhs do not posess temporal power in the form of political power, or spritual power in the form of being giann people we can not help mankind to understand each other and get along.  in this day and age all sikhs must wake up and show the world how relavent sikhism is to modern day peace.

fathea


----------



## Sinister (Feb 1, 2007)

you forgot one

enemy


----------



## Sinister (Feb 1, 2007)

you forgot one

enemy : IDIOCY .............. battleground: punjab.....hehe


----------



## adeep646 (Sep 11, 2007)

we have the *same *"enemies" *counterparts* is a better word,as in the *GUru's time* nothing has changed. those enemies are _*KAm,**Krod, Lob, Moh Hankar and the Boss Kal and don't forget our bemaan Mann*_
Baba Kabir Ji Said *"Sura So Pachanie Jo Lare Dean Ke Hate*" he is brave that fights for his Lord. 
But Baba Kabir ji did not set foot on a physical battle field.
his battle field was this *Keth (Farm, Body*), that *Wageguru made* and *sits within* and *in which* Naam is Hidden. Within this body he sat and fought with the ultimate weapon his Guru gave him the Gurmantr. 
there is no other way to fight these forces, but with the Waheguru Gurmantr, by doing Simran. 

Please visit Simran.info (Meditation Information) too learn the waht the Gurbani is telling us.  this Site features the Akath Katha which is very helpful in understanding what the Guru's Updesh is.


----------



## KulwantK (Aug 3, 2008)

Ji, the Punjab does not hold a monopoly on idiocy or stupid behaviors.  Such may be found everywhere.
Therefore, let us all strive as best as we can, with Guru's Grace and each other's assistance, to develop true discernment, peace of heart and clarity of mind, so that we may all learn the true facts of any given situation.  In such way we may be ready, willing and able to face any crisis, solve any difficulty, take care of those who may need our help,  and uplift and inspire everyone around us to the highest good for all.
Wahe Guru,
Kulwant


----------



## LifeWithSoul (Apr 27, 2010)

you're funny..
but to put it a bit differently...it is the ability to think metaphorically rather than just factually...then we will interpret our history (including the so-called "stories" differently.. with IMAGINATION - imaginatio - spirit  - then we read about Guru Gobind Singh's Amrit ceremony in a way that transforms us.. it is not all about FACTS, which newly exposed to western education Sikhs think is all great.  Western thought is fraught with Dualism...which started with the philosopher Descartes...what we need is to return to an imaginative, integrated way of looking at our history and bani.  then it will IN-SPIRE us, in spirit...then it will not matter if we can prove factually whether Guru Gobind Singhji cut the heads of the 5 Beloveds and sewed them back and raised them again as factual history...rather in our imagination we return to that time/space and see the event as a transforming symbolic event, full of symbolic meaning, ie raising the spirit..resurrecting the dead...and to be curious about the significance of HIS seeking the AMRIT...to make us go beyond our literal mind and emotionally and creatively experience it...that has been my AMRIT ceremony and I return to it over and over again....so its not just idiocy, but the extent that we are able to hold and contain uncertainty, ambiguity, and ambivalence which we have been taught to banish in the name of dead facts...which no one will ever be able to fully prove.


----------

